# How long is your dog's tail?



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Kaiser is 5.5 months old... his tail drags on the ground... how long is your puppy's/dogs tail?
Is it going to stay that long or is it like his ears and paws... he'll eventually grow into it?


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

My GSD's tail drug on the ground until 8 or 9 months. GSD tails also have a slight curve to them which shows more around a year old. He will grow into his tail.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Kaiser is a good looking boy! He looks relaxed in that photo as his tail is straight down. My pup's tail is long like his. I prefer the aesthetics of a longer tail on gsd's.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's my guy at 10 years old. When he's moving, it's like Dracovich said, they have a gentle curve. FWIW, Traveler is an import from Germany and has some fancy lineage.


----------

